# PFSH-acceptable family/social hx statement



## ekramer (Mar 15, 2012)

Is "not significant" an acceptable statement to use as a past family and/or social history? Is the meaning the same as non-contributory (which is acceptable)?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 15, 2012)

ekramer said:


> Is "not significant" an acceptable statement to use as a past family and/or social history? Is the meaning the same as non-contributory (which is acceptable)?



I would be sure that your carrrier accepts "non-contributory"; my MAC does not.  As for "not significant", I, personally don't like the statement.  I have asked my providers to document... "Patient denies any pertinent family history associated with the current complaint".  

Jurisdiction 11 Part B 
Is it acceptable to use 'noncontributory, unremarkable or negative' when reporting past, family or social history?

*Answer: *

No, because the statement 'noncontributory, unremarkable or negative' does not indicate what was addressed. Did the nurse or physician ask specific conditions (i.e., any family history of coronary artery disease)? If for some reason you cannot obtain the family history, the documentation must support the reason why (e.g., the patient was adopted). 

Resource(s):

E/M Documentation Guidelines 



last updated on 03/30/2012


http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto...Asked Questions~EM~8EEM6K6862?open&navmenu=||


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi,

Most of the payers does not accepts "non-contributory" and'' non-significant''.At my point of view ''non-significant ''is not the proper statement to consider the Family /social history.

Hope that helps...

Nalini CPC


----------



## ollielooya (Mar 15, 2012)

another post and response to add to "my favorites". Rebecca, just wondering if perhaps there is a typo in your answer since the last "update" shows to be March *30*, 2012?  Was that March 30, 2011?  Just wondering....Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 19, 2012)

ollielooya said:


> another post and response to add to "my favorites". Rebecca, just wondering if perhaps there is a typo in your answer since the last "update" shows to be March *30*, 2012?  Was that March 30, 2011?  Just wondering....Suzanne E. Byrum CPC



Suzanne, you miss nothing! 

I didn't even notice that the date was incorrect.  This date is actually listed on Palmetto's website.  Can you believe it???  _*They *_actually made a mistake.....HAH!


----------

